# Saints row...



## Chelley (Feb 9, 2012)

Anyone played the newest 1 thinking of purchasing as looks loadza fun.. A lot diff from the first one ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah it is fun i got it on the 360


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I have completed it. It's a good game. The format is similar to the first 2, i.e. 4 gangs fighting for control


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm still playing it since Christmas. Loads of stupid and pointless fun, as well as a storyline(ish) theme.

Definitely worth purchasing if you're into these types of games :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

+1 from me  - Lot's of pointless violence to be had - storyline not too bad either


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

brilliant game, i completed it (both ways) the other day and Im still playing it


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Got my wee bro it for christmas and finally got a loan of it for me to pay through. Great game.

I've found myself playing this a lot more than GTA4. The missions are a lot shorter than GTA, which I prefer, doesn't feel dragged out like GTA was.

Car customisation is also a lot better. No denying the controls can be a tiny bit ropey, but not enough to massively affect the game.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Cracking game and some good music to boot, get it :thumb:


----------



## Chelley (Feb 9, 2012)

Trip to game soon I think.. Thanks all for making my mind up


----------

